# finally got a new magazine for my saiga 20 gauge



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I finally got a new magazine for my saiga 20 gauge. they don't make them any more so they are hard to find. this is a 8 round one for 3 inch shells.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had to move the forearm grip to get it to go in.


----------

